# toddler repeats/acts out script from TV show-concerned!



## phenomom (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm wondering if any of your toddlers are doing/have done the following:

My 26 months old re-enacts TV shows. She will "play out" the shows throughout the day and when she does this it is really hard almost impossible to get her attention. She sometimes does with stories we read in books. She normally repeats the exact script only recently she has stared using her name instead of the character's or she changes the story a bit to fit our situation for example: TV: "come on Caillou it's time for hot dogs!" but since we are about to eat soup she'll say: "come on Sierra it's time for soup!"

I'm really curious to find out if anybody else's DC does this and if they have a hard time getting them to listen when they do this..... it really worries me









Thank you
Ruth


----------



## spmamma (Sep 2, 2007)

DD just turned 2 this week and hasn't done this. I will say, though, that your DD's language skills seem much more developed than mine so I doubt that my DD could do it even if she wanted to. She doesn't speak in sentences and has just started to pair words - even that doesn't happen often.

If you're worried, I'd cut back on the TV (or cut it out entirely). We took DD in for a WBV this week and her ped told us no more than an hour a day of TV for kids this age. We don't watch TV at our house, so it's not an issue for us.

Good luck to you!


----------



## phenomom (Dec 2, 2006)

Thank you Spamama - I've always felt bad about letting her watch TV - I will def. cut out TV (at least on my watch) now I just got to get my hubby on board - who actually encourages watching TV!


----------



## crunchymamatobe (Jul 8, 2004)

I think it's really common for toddlers to play out/repeat back scenes they have seen or read about.

My DS watches Bob the Builder maybe 4 days out of 7 and has a number of related toys and books. He plays out little scenes with the toys all the time. About half the time, these are scenes I can tell he picked up from watching the program, and about half the time he is making things up.

If the TV is worrying you, then I agree, limit it, or cut it out entirely. But don't assume that your daughter won't play out little scenes she observed on the playground or reads in books.


----------



## SaraBravo (May 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phenomom* 
I'm wondering if any of your toddlers are doing/have done the following:

My 26 months old re-enacts TV shows. She will "play out" the shows throughout the day and when she does this it is really hard almost impossible to get her attention. She sometimes does with stories we read in books. She normally repeats the exact script only recently she has stared using her name instead of the character's or she changes the story a bit to fit our situation for example: TV: "come on Caillou it's time for hot dogs!" but since we are about to eat soup she'll say: "come on Sierra it's time for soup!"

I'm really curious to find out if anybody else's DC does this and if they have a hard time getting them to listen when they do this..... it really worries me









Thank you
Ruth

dd will repeat her favorite shows, usually only when the show is on. some times she will repeat a funny line all day. sometimes she will say the lines a few seconds b4 they r said on her movie...really she doesnt watch a whole lot of tv soo... i dont know...


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Totally common. I actually like it when my eldest daughter does it because it's imaginative play and helps her memory/detail awareness. I suspect it's more common among firstborn or only children, where TV and book characters become playmates so to speak.

Cut back on TV time and encourage more doll, etc., pretend type play if the content is what's bothering you.

But honestly, as long as it's not modeling inappropriate behavior, I just let my LO have at it. I suspect despite my secret desire that she be a scientist, we may have a budding actress on our hands.







Perhaps you do too.

I vote don't worry.


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

My dd does this all the time, but with everything (not just tv) - she is an only child. She does watch a little tv and Caillou is her fav, too. But she also plays out scenes from books, songs, playing with friends, and other experiences.


----------



## phenomom (Dec 2, 2006)

Thank you all so much for your replies, I feel relieved, good to know she is not the only one who does this!!! I think it will won't be so hard to cut back on TV in the next few day since the weahter is turning around so I can just spend our days outside.








:


----------



## fritz (Nov 9, 2005)

I'd say it's normal, b/c I've seen threads on this before, plus my 4yo DS did it/still does it. As for being very focused while re-enacting the scenes, well, it does require a lot of effort to remember what they saw/heard and repeat the dialogue along with the actions. She's coordinating different parts of her brain. I think it's a great mental exercise. It's not the only thing DS does, but he enjoys doing it. I love it when he alters the script b/c it's a further demonstration that he's using his imagination.

My DS can be very focused on whatever he's playing, script or no script. I don't look at it as he's deliberately ignoring me--he's just really involved in his play, which seems completely appropriate to me.

If you really want/need to interrupt her during one of her focused play times, get down on her level and gently touch her shoulder/back/arm. Touch is a wonderful way to reconnect. Then, once your DD notices your touch (might need to tap a couple times if she's totally in the play zone), ask for eye contact, then talk. That should help.

Also remember that kids learn through play. If they're having trouble wrapping their minds around something, you'll probably find them incorporating that into their play--it's how they work through things. Big, scary things and little, everyday things as well. So part of it could just be that you DD is sorting out the family dynamics, or her daily schedule. Just because it looks like play to us doesn't mean it's not important.


----------



## geekmoma (Nov 19, 2006)

Agreeing with most PP, saying it's very common for toddlers to act out scenes they've seen on TV or in real life. It's part of their learning process. My younger DD, around 22m, constantly imitates what the parents and her sister do, in addition to what she sees on TV and reads on books.

I would like say that your DD seems to have a good memory and quite some imagination: she looks quite bright







. I don't think moderate, age-appropriate and monitored TV time in itself is a terrible thing: but of course if you prefer to replace TV with outside time, it's even better









No worries


----------



## Paeta16 (Jul 24, 2007)

My 26 month old does this too...all.day.long! Honestly, I got to the point today where I cut out T.V. ...at least for now. Their memories are SO good at this point and she remembers shows she has seen ONCE weeks and weeks ago and re-enacts/repeats them!

I guess it is totally normal. I have decided to cut out T.V. for a week and then cut back to 1-4 shows per week instead of what has become 1 half hour show per day. I'll be honest, I am going to miss the break but I am sure it will be worth it.







:


----------

